

Twitter takes down Politwoops - cbaleanu
https://mobile.twitter.com/SunFoundation/status/606271215783804928

======
cbaleanu
More info here:[http://tktk.gawker.com/twitter-just-killed-
politwoops-170884...](http://tktk.gawker.com/twitter-just-killed-
politwoops-1708842376)

